# Medical decision making risk of complications table



## apollo06 (Jan 16, 2013)

In the risk of complications and/or morbidity or mortality portion of MDM,  in the high section under presenting problems: Acute or chronic illnesses or injuries that may pose a threat to life or bodily function e.g multiple trauma, acute MI, severe resp distress etc.

We have a sports med provider who feels a 9yo pt who has had a mild concussion since Nov is not getting any better and possibly will be referred to Neuro  qualifys for the above risk. 
Im struggling with this, I realize its a est dx worsening, didnt order any tests, but he renewed her rx. I come up with a 99214 based on documentation however, do you think its appropriate to place the risk in that category?


----------



## Skenyon (Jan 18, 2013)

If your provider hasn't already referred the patient out to Neuro, then to me, this would indicate that it is not life threatening.  Sounds like your assessment of 99214 is correct.


----------



## withem (May 14, 2013)

I too agree with 99214


----------



## MnTwins29 (May 14, 2013)

*IMO, key word is "functions"*

I would place this at high risk because it is still a threat for certain body functions, even if it isn't life threatening at this point.   Given that the girl's systems are still developing and this could have impacts on that growth, I wouldn't have an issue with giving this a high risk.


----------

